# Turanabol at 60mg/ed... how to split?



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys, how would you advise I split my turanabol dosage up? I take 60mg everyday... would it be better to have 3x20mg doses or 2x30mg doses, or all at once? There seems to be a lot of different information on this!

It's going to be an 8 week cycle, and I will take liv52 while on cycle.

Any help would be great :beer:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i just bang my 90mg all in one

imo taking liv52 after the course might be more benificial for liver recovery


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

why would you say not to take the liv52 while on course? Surely its while on the course that the liver will be being damaged? Will taking them reduce the effectiveness of the tbol then?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i didnt say dont take them

i said in my opionion taking them after the course maybe more benificial for recovery

i also believe that tbol are not as liver toxic as other orals

liv 52 will not affect you cycle


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I normally do mine when i remember.....


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah i agree with you mate..wasnt being argumentative, just wanted to know the reasoning for your suggestions 

Well i bought enough liv52 to use well after my cycle, and pct so if its not going to do any harm (by reducing effectiveness of the tbol) then i might as well take them.

With regards to splitting the dosage up, wouldn't it be better to have it split rather than all in one go to keep the blood levels as stable as possible?


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I normally do mine when i remember.....


hey Robsta, have seen a lot of posts of yours regarding tbol so you obviously know your stuff on it...

Do you think taking liv52 while on cycle would reduce tbol's effectiveness?

What would you say would be the optimal way to take 60mg tbol everyday, bearing in mind its a tbol only cycle?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tbol is not really that harsh on the liver mate, and i personally do not run any liver drugs whilst on it, but I'm not telling you not to, it's your decision mate.....

60mg per day I'd personally do half morning half evening, but I would actually up the dose to 80mg.....


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

ok cheers for the advice Robsta. If its not gonna affect my gains, then I'd rather take the liv52 just for peace of mind...

Would I get much extra benefit from 80mg a day rather than 60mg?

What's the reason you would say to break it up into a morning and evening dose aswell mate?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

well I think tbol has a half life of 9 hrs, (I maybe mistaken on this, so maybe someone canpoint it out) but thios way it's in your system pretty much 24 hrs rather than not...But in all honesty I don't think it makes much if any difference at all...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I really want to try tbol [hijak] better than dbol? oppinions?


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for all the help Robsta, I think you're right about an am/pm dose split. I have 20mg tabs, so will just break a tab in half and have 1.5 tabs in morning and 1.5 tabs at night.

What difference would you say I would get from having 80mg/ed for 8 weeks rather than 60mg/ed?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

MXD With Tbol its supposed to cause less bloat and promote a more lean muscle gain.

Alot of people find bloat with dbol. I cant comment ot tbol for other sides like cramps ect but with dbol people say they get bad leg, lower back pumps and cramps.

You have to eat clean whilst on but its basic home work imo.

There have been studies that contradict each other by saying split tthe dosage to keep the hormone level in the blood constant. this is due to dbol having a 3-4hrs half life. (is effective in the system for 3-4hrs doing its job)

By taking a dose all at once you will get a peak at one point in the day then a low for the rest.

So

IN MY OPINION...

To Split the dose say 1-2hrs after waking.

then 2nd 1hr before training. The reason is that it promotes protein synthesis so Imo yiu would want it in your body when you r putting the fuel in. I.e after rising and then if you look at pre and Pwo meals then eating again an hour after training. your giving the gear more help to do its job.

Look at it this way if you sink 80mg at 7am By midday its clear from working. so all the rest of your meals are missing out unless you split.

A goog 1/2 1/2 dose is suffecient imo. x


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Turanabol's half life is approx 16 hours - if you were to take 80mg 10:00AM this morning, there would still be 40mg in your system 04:00AM tomorrow morning, so i don't so much point splitting the dose tbh...

Not unless it upsets your stomach taking it all in one anyway. I know some guys like to break oral doses up and take after each meal for this reason, it dosen't really make a difference to me though..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> MXD With Tbol its supposed to cause less bloat and promote a more lean muscle gain.
> 
> Alot of people find bloat with dbol. I cant comment ot tbol for other sides like cramps ect but with dbol people say they get bad leg, lower back pumps and cramps.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. Dbol is my favourite steroid you see and I'd like to see if there is something better. With dbol for me I just get really full and strong. Hardly any water but a really calm feeling too


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

MXD said:


> Cheers for that. Dbol is my favourite steroid you see and I'd like to see if there is something better. With dbol for me I just get really full and strong. Hardly any water but a really calm feeling too


Thing is max, if your a power lifter your not gonna be overlr bothered about ripped?

Have you thought of Proviron to the mix, mild and will give you muscle hardness!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm I have but I'd rather have a nice pukker oral tbh. Also my tendons are getting so painfull I don't think I will be competing anymore..


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

MXD said:


> Hmmm I have but I'd rather have a nice pukker oral tbh. Also my tendons are getting so painfull I don't think I will be competing anymore..


Proviron is oral,

Also you should google Atrotone. Sorted my tendons and joints out. Its miracle stuff...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yeah I know its an oral but its not going stimulate much tissue growth as its DHT based.

Really? how bad where your tendons?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

MXD said:


> Oh yeah I know its an oral but its not going stimulate much tissue growth as its DHT based.
> 
> Really? how bad where your tendons?


Ive had an op for a fractured vertibre.

Broken both wrists so have damage from that and old rugby players knees so pretty fooked.

i would have atrotone over anything else in my kit bag,.

look it up. im sure you will be happy.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

I front loaded with TBOL @ 60mg ED for 5 weeks... The stuff is fantastic, very under rated...

TBOL will not make you a mass monster but The gains seem solid, I hope they are keepable...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jasper said:


> I front loaded with TBOL @ 60mg ED for 5 weeks... The stuff is fantastic, very under rated...
> 
> TBOL will not make you a mass monster but The gains seem solid, I hope they are keepable...


How much did you gain after mate?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tbol is essentially dbol that will not aromatise, which accounts for the dry gains.

For a powerlifter I'd have thought a bit of extra water wouldn't hurt as regards joint cushioning etc.

It's also a lot less androgenic too.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

thats the reason I chose to use tbol. I did a lot of research and it really did seem like it was too good to be true, with the pretty good gains it offered and the minimal sides.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

anyone know if I will get much more benefit from 80mg/ed rather than 60mg over the 8 week cycle?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

why not start on 60mg per day, then up it to 80mg after a couple of weeks if all is good....I normally do 100 mg per day and the only thing I suffer with is lack of appetite, and calf pumps


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

Hi Robsta

Ive noticed you've mentioned that you really like turanabol in many threads and was hoping you might be able to give a bit more detail about your personal experience with it. Such as how you react to it what effects you notice, side effects, results etc. Maybe compare it to other compounds as a reference if you can?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

While on the subject, which could possibly be my first cycle also..

Would a simple pct suffice after say [email protected], such as..

Clomid 100/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20

or even the Nolva alone..?

I'm not sure now to be honest after reading about it not converting to oestrogen.. :confused1:

Sorry I don't want to hijack your thread, just wondering..


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TOBE said:


> While on the subject, which could possibly be my first cycle also..
> 
> Would a simple pct suffice after say [email protected], such as..
> 
> ...


Bump for the answer of this as it would be good to know as i am just learning about this tbol also so would like to know what sort of PCT would be followed!


----------



## MIESTA (Feb 13, 2006)

I am on Tbol cycle now 60mg a day, doing a 7 week course, I take 1 8am 1 4pm and 1 about 11pm, been on for 4 weeks now put on 8.5 lbs, and you can clearly see I have lost body fat, diet is good and I am doing Dual Factor Training, this is my first course and I have been training around 4 years, no sides at all at the moment, I am thinking of upping to 80mg per day and shortening course.

My PCT will be

Clomid 100mg / Nolva 40mg

Clomid 50mg / Nolva 20mg

Clomid 50mg / Nolva 20mg

Clomid 20mg / Nolva 20mg


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

MIESTA said:


> I am on Tbol cycle now 60mg a day, doing a 7 week course, I take 1 8am 1 4pm and 1 about 11pm, been on for 4 weeks now put on 8.5 lbs, and you can clearly see I have lost body fat, diet is good and I am doing Dual Factor Training, this is my first course and I have been training around 4 years, no sides at all at the moment, I am thinking of upping to 80mg per day and shortening course.
> 
> My PCT will be
> 
> ...


Excellent mate! 8lbs in 4 weeks sounds good to me!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> How much did you gain after mate?


TBOL gave me aroun 6lb in 5 Weeks... Dont know if i can attribute it all the the TBOL as am on TEST E also...


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

So if i upped the dose to 80mg a day after a few weeks, could i stay at that dose till the end of the cycle or would it be better to drop back down to 60mg towards the end?


----------

